# Connecting to my car



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pat, maybe your car is trying to tell you it doesn't want a tune.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SWAG. Have you done any MS updates to either system since the last good connection? I've read elsewhere that the W10 preparation updates have raised some issues with other devices on W7. Again, just a guess, but you might have to compare what updates have been done to your W7 or Vista platforms since your last good connection.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I never got it to work before 10 beta was released. I'm still using the TTV6 version we got when PAL popped up on the scene. You just can't use the old version with the LS engine on it. I'm not near my personal computer so I can't say what version it was. Can't email it cause it will auto flag as a virus/Trajan or whatever.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I had issues getting mine to connect also. I had ordered mine from BNR and downloaded EZ flash from a link they sent me in my email. When it wouldn't connect to my car I contacted them and was advised to download ez flash directly from trifecta and was given this link. http://trifectaperformance.com/ezflash/1.25/ezflash.exe

Not sure if your issue is the same as mine but if you didn't download ez flash from there you may want to try it. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Pat, maybe your car is trying to tell you it doesn't want a tune.


Could be: I just wanted to see if this one was better than the last one and I was in a hurry last night. Thinking maybe I pushed the cable on too far on to the connector on the car and it is missing the contacts? IDK


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Could be: I just wanted to see if this one was better than the last one and I was in a hurry last night. Thinking maybe I pushed the cable on too far on to the connector on the car and it is missing the contacts? IDK


The only way you can push a cable too far onto another plug is if you break the other plug in some way - bent pins, broken plug housing, etc.

Note to all would be tuners - don't do this when you feel hurried or in a rush.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had a revelation to my problem, What I received was an upgrade tune.... Ergo I must have the original tune installed on the car. I do not have the old tune installed on my car so it does not want to connect to install bc it cannot locate anything to upgrade.? Make sense? Only thing that makes sense to me why it will not connect. By the time I thought about this, it was too late tonight to reinstall the old tune and then upgrade?!?!?!?!?! Worth it ????????? So Mike I seriously doubt there are any bent connections except the ones in my brain. I was thinking about how to disprove that the connections were messed up and the only way that came to mind was installing the old tune. Maybe tomorrow night? The only way to upgrade is to have the original. Duh!!!!!! Like Microsoft Try to upgrade to Office ? without a previous office version. I have tried it and it does not work.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe try using the scan feature to see if that will connect? That should work no matter what tune you have. That's what I tried when mine wouldn't connect and it still didn't connect that way. Eventually got it to work by downloading ez flash directly from trifecta as I mentioned previously.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Terryk2003 said:


> Maybe try using the scan feature to see if that will connect? That should work no matter what tune you have. That's what I tried when mine wouldn't connect and it still didn't connect that way. Eventually got it to work by downloading ez flash directly from trifecta as I mentioned previously.


This is what I ended up doing, first I made sure all my connections were good(able to do in the light) using the first EzFlash from the original tune I was able to scan the codes. After I did that, I ended up scanning with one of the recent EzFlash modules and once able to connect set up the install. My initial impression is that it is much improved. The power is restored and the turbo does not kick in unexpectedly like it did on the old tune. The car is now much more drivable and feel the power with out it taking off on me. I have not tested MPG yet but my initial response is it is much improved. I will keep all informed.


----------

